# Canyon und Fumic: eines der schlechtgehütesten Geheimnisse der Branche wird gelüftet



## mstaab_canyon (18. November 2006)

Hallo,







wir freuen uns, heute unsere Kooperation mit dem fumic.brothers.international Racingteam offiziell bekannt geben zu können. Die Pressemitteilung lautet wie folgt:

CANYON und fumic.brothers.international gehen ab 2007 gemeinsame Wege
Lado und Manuel Fumic werden in Zukunft auf Canyon Bikes Ihre Rennen bestreiten. Die beiden erfolgreichsten deutschen Mountainbiker der vergangenen Jahre haben sich für das neue Ultimate CF Carbonhardtail als Ihr neues Arbeitsgerät entschieden. Da das FBI Team im letzten Jahr ohne Bikesponsor unterwegs war, konnte ohne Probleme der Markt sondiert werden. Nach Testfahrten auf dem Canoyn F10 Carbon Rennrad und der
Ankündigung eines neuen Mountainbikerahmens mit denselben Genen stand für die Brüder aus Kirchheim Teck fest: Canyon hats drauf. Nach ersten Fahrtests im Training und beim Fotoshooting für den neuen Canyonkatalog zeigten sich die beiden Cross Country Profis begeistert: Noch nie haben wir bei einem Mountainbike soviel Kraft direkt in Vortrieb umsetzen können. Das Gefühl ist einfach geil. 

Das Ultimate CF Carbonhardtail wird im Jahr 2007 in sieben Modellvarianten angeboten. Darunter befinden sich mit dem Ultimate CF 9.0 FBI und 6.0 FBI zwei exklusive Team Varianten.

Die Ultimate CF 9.0 FBI Team Replica:





*Verkaufspreis: 3999,- Euro*

Die Ultimate CF 6.0 FBI Team Replica:





*Verkaufspreis: 2899,- Euro*

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## klogrinder (18. November 2006)

******* is das geil, die Bikes vor allem das 9.0 sieht derbe geil aus ,hier gehts also mit Marta SL warum an den anderen Hardtails nicht???(ob Carbon oder Alu is egal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortimerBooster (18. November 2006)

Finde ich gut, dass CANYON sich im Profibereich engagiert.


----------



## Flok (18. November 2006)

Die FBI-Räder gefallen schonmal, besonders die Marta SL daran 

Ich wünsche Canyon und FBI eine gute Zusammenarbeit


----------



## Dosenbier (18. November 2006)

Soso, dann warten wir mal auf die Siege und hoffen das die Fumics damit durch die Dopingkontrolle kommen.


----------



## MB-Locke (18. November 2006)

...da gibts nur eins: GRATULATION!  

1. zu den tollen Bikes
1. zu einem hoffentlich tollen u. erfolgreichen Team!

MB-Locke

PS: 2. gibts nicht, beides toll


----------



## unchained (18. November 2006)

wusst ichs doch


----------



## RonnyS (18. November 2006)

Super und ich wünsche dem fumic.brothers.international Team
viel Glück, Gesundheit und Erfolge !


----------



## mo25 (18. November 2006)

schaut ma auf die Bilder oben: Michelin Reifen
wie kommt das?
Wenn Schwalbe doch Sponsor is?


----------



## Trailsucker (18. November 2006)

is doch wurscht. tatsache is dass die bikes geil aussehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. November 2006)

Interessante Sache und traumhafte Bikes!

(aber schade, dass der traumhafte weiße Speedneedle nicht übernommen wurde  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (18. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Interessante Sache und traumhafte Bikes!
> 
> (aber schade, dass der traumhafte weiße Speedneedle nicht übernommen wurde  )



und traumhafte Preise


----------



## Staabi (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

zu der etwas abweichenden Austattung unserer Team-Modelle zur Fumic Rennmaschine: Teilweise hat das Fumic Team andere Verträge als Canyon selbst, teilweise verbaue ich bewusst andere Teile (an unseren Bikes sind zum Beispiel keine Bremsen mit 160er Scheiben am Vorderrad zu finden, die Fumic Spezial-Marta SL ist aber eine 160mm Scheibe). Nokon Züge, die die beiden an ihren Maschinen fahren sind in der Serienmontage schlicht nicht montierbar usw. Deshalb gibt es da geringe Unterschiede. Das wichtigste aber: Die Rahmen sind absolut serienmäßig, jeder Ultimate CF Fahrer hat das gleiche Material wie das Profi-Team zur Verfügung.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## cube elite 1 (19. November 2006)

Tja....das wußten Wir doch eigentlich alle schon längst.Egal....jedenfalls wird Canyon in Zukunft zumindest in den ersten eins,zwei Runden der Weltcupläufe immer eine ordentliche Werbung bekommen,.....da zeigen sich die Fumic´s ja gerne mal ganz vorne,bevor Sie dann im Feld durchgereicht werden.Sorry,mußte ich einfach mal loswerden!!!!


----------



## klogrinder (19. November 2006)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> Tja....das wußten Wir doch eigentlich alle schon längst.Egal....jedenfalls wird Canyon in Zukunft zumindest in den ersten eins,zwei Runden der Weltcupläufe immer eine ordentliche Werbung bekommen,.....da zeigen sich die Fumic´s ja gerne mal ganz vorne,bevor Sie dann im Feld durchgereicht werden.Sorry,mußte ich einfach mal loswerden!!!!



stimmt in gewisser Weise schon, aber denk erstmal dran ob du´s besser könntest

Dann red weiter


----------



## Langley (19. November 2006)

Meinen Glückwunsch dazu !

Ich finde das richtig klasse. 

Langley


----------



## yuexel99 (19. November 2006)

> Tja....das wußten Wir doch eigentlich alle schon längst.Egal....jedenfalls wird Canyon in Zukunft zumindest in den ersten eins,zwei Runden der Weltcupläufe immer eine ordentliche Werbung bekommen,.....da zeigen sich die Fumic´s ja gerne mal ganz vorne,bevor Sie dann im Feld durchgereicht werden.Sorry,mußte ich einfach mal loswerden!!!!



Klar, aber jetzt wo sie ofiziell Canyon fahren passiert das nicht mehr. Das sind die dann immer vorne zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (19. November 2006)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> Klar, aber jetzt wo sie ofiziell Canyon fahren passiert das nicht mehr. Das sind die dann immer vorne zu finden.



warum?


----------



## MasterAss (19. November 2006)

Warum wird eigentlich immer alles gleich geil gefunden, dass von Canyon gepostet wird?! Lauft ihr mit ner rosaroten Brille durch die Gegend?

Davon mal abgesehen ist das Design durchaus gelungen. Passt zu den Fumic-Brothers. Mir ist es mal wieder ne Spur zu Konservativ um es (vorausgesetzt ich hätte Geld im Übermaß) kaufen.


----------



## User129 (19. November 2006)

hm aber wenn ich mir ein Bike fÃ¼r 4000â¬ kaufe will ich doch da nicht Fumic drauf stehen haben..?!


----------



## yuexel99 (19. November 2006)

> warum?


deshalb:



> Nach ersten Fahrtests im Training und beim Fotoshooting fÃ¼r den neuen Canyonkatalog zeigten sich die beiden Cross Country Profis begeistert: âNoch nie haben wir bei einem Mountainbike soviel Kraft direkt in Vortrieb umsetzen kÃ¶nnen. Das GefÃ¼hl ist einfach geil.â


----------



## tom23" (19. November 2006)

hat doch auch keiner von dir verlangt...


----------



## 4you2 (19. November 2006)

1100 Euro Preisunterschied erklären sich mir nicht, trotz anderer Kurbel, Umwerfer, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Kassette, Kette,(Naben ?) - Bin mal gespannt, was die FBI-Jungs aus meiner Nachbarschaft damit reißen .....?!!!


----------



## kh-cap (20. November 2006)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> deshalb:



ich werf mich weg.
was hätten sie sagen sollen? "he, das sind aber nur durchschnittsräder, aber wir wollen trotzdem einen dicken vertrag von euch"  
die fumic machen alles für kohle. hätte karl platt denen nicht den vetrag bei bulls weggeschnappt wären die auch dahin gegangen  
wenn ich mir ein canyon kaufe, dann wegen des rades und nicht weil zwei arroganten typen (denkt an das interview vor 2 jahren in der bike -marathonfahrer sind keine richtigen biker- von lado fumic oder habt ihr die zwei mal im volk gesehen? ich nicht, brentjes, spitz, platt alle schonmal mit am tisch gesessen nach diversen rennen. waren die fumics da, waren sie nach den pflichtterminen direkt wieder weg) dafür knete bekommen die bikes zu fahren. 

oder kauft sich tatsächlich einer von euch ein carbonteil wegen den fumics oder einen freerider weil der bobby dingenskirchen damit rumheizt?

kh-cap


----------



## highrider83 (20. November 2006)

fumic hin oder her ... ich wünsch mal canyon viel erfolg mit dem sponsoring und den beiden team-hardtails.

.... dass es immer wieder leute gibt, die an wirklich allem was zum aussetzen haben ....


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. November 2006)

highrider83 schrieb:


> fumic hin oder her ... ich wünsch mal canyon viel erfolg mit dem sponsoring und den beiden team-hardtails.
> 
> .... dass es immer wieder leute gibt, die an wirklich allem was zum aussetzen haben ....



Für diese Mentalität gibt es ein Wort: DEUTSCHLAND!  
Ich für meinen Teil finde die Neuigkeiten cool!


----------



## yuexel99 (20. November 2006)

> ich werf mich weg.



Vielleicht war es nicht zu erkennen, aber mein Statement muss man mit etwas ironie sehen  Ich find Karl Platt und andere Fahrer auch sympathischer als die Fumics, aber ich finds vor allem gut, dass Canyon zwei Fahrer sponsort. 

Ich hab auch nicht vor mir ein Carbin Hardtail zu kaufen, daran können auch die Fumics nichts ändern (außer sie schenken mir 2500  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68079 (20. November 2006)

Ob Canyon sich mit der Verpflichtung der beiden einen Gefallen getan hat muss sich in der Praxis erst noch zeigen. Meiner Ansicht nach sind die beiden (längst) nicht mehr die Aushängeschilder der männlichen Cross Country Szene in Deutschland. Die Gründe wurden damals nicht näher erläutert: wenn ich aber bedenke, dass Lado dieses Jahr beim Weltcup in Fort William dem Vernehmen nach nicht starten konnte, weil er einen zu späten Flieger genommen hat und deshalb nicht reichtzeitig am Veranstaltungsort war ... Oh weia! Hoffentlich ist die Organsiationsplanung bei Canyon da etwas gründlicher in der Zukunft. Und die Aussage, im Vergleich zum Scale noch nie ein Bike mit mehr Steifigkeit und Vortrieb gefahren zu haben betrachte ich als eine reine Marketingsaussage und Rechtfertigung. Könnte das vielleicht lediglich als Seitenhieb in Richtung Scott bewertet werden, weil die aufgrund der schlechten Leistungen oder evtl. fehlenden professionellen Einstellung nichts mehr mit den Fumic´s zu tun haben wollten ...? Nach dieser Aussage und der Unterstützung durch Canyon erwarte ich im kommenden Jahr nichts anderes als den von Lado schon lange angekündigten Sieg bei einem Weltcup-Rennen!


----------



## ow1 (20. November 2006)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Nach dieser Aussage und der Unterstützung durch Canyon erwarte ich im kommenden Jahr nichts anderes als den von Lado schon lange angekündigten Sieg bei einem Weltcup-Rennen!



Aber um an Sauser, Frischknecht, Näf und Co. vorbei zukommen braucht es ein bisschen mehr als nur gutes Material


----------



## Augus1328 (20. November 2006)

Friuli-Jay schrieb:


> Für diese Mentalität gibt es ein Wort: DEUTSCHLAND!
> Ich für meinen Teil finde die Neuigkeiten cool!



Dazu zähl ich mich als Bayer gottseidank net  

Duck u. wech

Gruss 
Oli

PS: Finde das Sponsoring auch klasse.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (20. November 2006)




----------



## schappi (20. November 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Dazu zähl ich mich als Bayer gottseidank net
> 
> Duck u. wech
> 
> ...



Die Bayern sind ja auch eine Mischrasse:
Von den Östereichern haben sie die Genauigkeit und von den Preussen den Charme.
Gruß von einem Niedersachsen
Schappi
P.S.: Sponsoring macht die Bikes nur teurer nicht besser


----------



## tom23" (20. November 2006)

Schappi, schon mal mit einer Weißwurscht gezüchtigt worden? 

schöne Grundsatzdiskussion wird das;
schon mal in den Thread geschaut, da wird das Thema auch heiß diskutiert

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250172


----------



## schappi (20. November 2006)

tom23";3200214 schrieb:
			
		

> Schappi, schon mal mit einer Weißwurscht gezüchtigt worden?



OHH Ja! kratz misch, beiss misch, sag Tigar zu misch!

Gruß aus Niedersachsen
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 68079 (20. November 2006)

ow1 schrieb:


> Aber um an Sauser, Frischknecht, Näf und Co. vorbei zukommen braucht es ein bisschen mehr als nur gutes Material



Am Frischi vorbei wäre schon schwierig genug, obwohl der auch ´ne ziemlich besch..... Saison hinter sich hat. Aber an Sausi und Näf? Die fahren doch wohl in einer ganz anderen Liga! Vor allem sind die pünktlich da! Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden: ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen die Fumic´s und würde wer weiß was dafür geben, wenn ich auch nur annähernd auf deren Level fahren könnte. Aber irgendwie wird man den Eindruck nicht los, dass es den beiden mehr drauf ankommt, in ihren schwarzen Trikots besonders toll rüberzukommen als durch Leistung zu überzeugen. Wer weiß, vielleicht hatten sie ja diese Saison durch die Sponsorengeschichte und diverse Verletzungen auch nur einen Durchhänger und schöpfen durch den Vertragsabschluß mit Canyon neuen Mut und neues Selbstvertrauen. Kann man den beiden Piloten, Canyon und der deutschen Cross Country Szene ja eigentlich nur wünschen. Nur: skeptisch bleibe ich trotzdem!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2006)

Zunächst möchte ich vorwegschicken: ich habe auch überhaupt nichts gegen die Fumic-Brüder. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass deren Ansprüche an sich selbst (nachzulesen in ihren Kolumnen in der Bike) deutlich von der Realität und den Ergebnissen in letzter Zeit abweichen. 

Beispiel: Am ersten Augustwochenende fanden zeitgleich der Bundesligalauf in Wetter und das Finale zum Swisspowercup in Bern statt. Sowohl in Wetter als auch in Bern standen beide Fumics auf den Nennlisten der jeweiligen Veranstalter (das alleine finde ich zumindest schon mal merkwürdig). Lado ist dann in Wetter an den Start gegangen. Möglicherweise wegen seiner noch theoretisch vorhandenen Titelchancen, möglicherweise aber auch wegen des eingeplanten Preisgeldes, weil er sich gedacht hat, dass er beim Bundesliga-Lauf in Wetter leichter eine vordere Platzierung würde erzielen können (was er dann ja auch erreichen konnte). 

Die gesamte Weltelite (Absalon, Hermida, Sauser, Näf usw.) war jedoch beim Swisspowercup in Bern. Darüber hinaus war dies das letzte Rennen vor der WM in Neuseeland. Damit also auch die letzte Möglichkeit, sich nochmals mit den Besten der Welt im Cross Country zu messen. Die genannten Fahrer haben sich dieser Herausforderung auf einer der anspruchsvollsten (HC-Kategorie) Strecken als Vorbereitung auf die WM gestellt. Gemessen an ihren eigenen Ansprüchen hätte ich erwartet, die Fumic-Brüder dort am Start zu sehen (ich war als Besucher in Bern) und nicht in Wetter (dies soll keineswegs eine Abwertung der Bundesliga sein)!

Wie wollen die Fumics eigentlich ihren eigenen Aussagen (Ankündigung eines Weltcupsieges) gerecht werden, wenn sie der Weltelite scheinbar aus dem Weg gehen und die direkte Konfrontation dann nur bei den Weltcups stattfinden kann? Man kann nur hoffen, dass mit Canyon als Partner im Rücken ein positiver Druck auf die Brüder ausgeübt wird und die Ergebnisse zukünftig wieder besser werden. Ich wünsche es den beiden, Canyon und der gesamten deutschen Cross Country Szene von Herzen!

Übrigens: als die Veranstaltung in Bern begonnen hatte standen die Fumics immer noch auf der Nennliste des schweizer Veranstalters. Scheinbar hatten sie sich noch nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht dort abzusagen. Sollte diese Vermutung zutreffen so wäre dies ebenfalls ganz einfach unprofessionell! Wie man es richtig macht hat das Cannondale/Vredestein-Team mit Fredrik Kessiakof gezeigt: der stand zunächst ebenfalls in Bern (und nur dort) auf der Starterliste, wurde wegen seiner Titelchancen in der Bundesliga aber dann vom Team nach Wetter geschickt. Der Name Kessiakof verschwand dann aber auch umgehend von der Starterliste in Bern (vielleicht, weil das Team den Anstand hatte, die Veranstalter in Bern darüber zu unterrichten?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haunert (21. November 2006)

Für mich kommt jetzt kein Bike mehr von Canyon in Frage -seh doch nicht ein dass ich mit meiner Kohle Profi unterstütze sollen gefälligst was arbeiten !


----------



## Langley (21. November 2006)

Ich seh das so: Die fumic´s wollten einfach mal ein super Bike fahren - von Canyon - wie wir (fast) alle hier im Canyon Forum.

Langley


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (21. November 2006)

Haunert schrieb:


> Für mich kommt jetzt kein Bike mehr von Canyon in Frage -seh doch nicht ein dass ich mit meiner Kohle Profi unterstütze sollen gefälligst was arbeiten !



Dieser Satz kein Deutsch.

...und dieser Satz kein Verb  

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## 4you2 (21. November 2006)

Ortogaphie und Satzbau ...,anstatt über die schönste (Neben-) Sache auf unserem Planeten zu diskutieren: Bikes 
Schwach-Werk


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. November 2006)

Haunert schrieb:


> Für mich kommt jetzt kein Bike mehr von Canyon in Frage -seh doch nicht ein dass ich mit meiner Kohle Profi unterstütze sollen gefälligst was arbeiten !


Wie kindisch u. absurd ist denn das...?!
(sofern es denn ernst gemeint war...)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. November 2006)

Zitat www.fumic.de: "Alles in Allem sind wir davon überzeugt, dass wir für die Zukunft das Fahrrad gefunden haben, das materiell genau das widerspiegelt, was wir als Fahrer auch darstellen. Perfektion und Leistung auf höchstem Niveau."

Ein hehrer Anspruch und große Worte, denen hoffentlich auch die entsprechenden Taten folgen werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (21. November 2006)

kh-cap schrieb:


> .....
> oder kauft sich tatsächlich einer von euch ein carbonteil wegen den fumics oder einen freerider weil der bobby dingenskirchen damit rumheizt?
> ....



Beide sponsor-invests (also Bobby und Fumic) dienen dazu Canyon in der öffentlichen Meinung vom neckermann-versender-image weg und hin zu einem "hip" oder "cool" oder "geil" - image. Im Grunde zahlen wir (die Kunden das)  - allerdings wenn dadurch sehr viel mehr Leute Canyon kaufen, könnte es für den einzelnen sogar günstiger werden. Aber: sollte Canyon jemals "Cult" werden, dann wirds teuer (und schlecht?).

Gruss


----------



## toncoc (21. November 2006)

alles zwiespältig

sponsoring ist ein gutes marketing, die fumics bieten da eine gute plattform.
allerdings dient das nur dazu, dem namen canyon mehr image zu verschaffen, und daher auch die preise hochzutreiben, den gewinn zu erhöhen.
so ist das nun mal.
die bikes sind gut, aber die preise sind mittlerweile schon auf einem ganz guten niveau.

ein ht für 4k lässt sich nun mal eher verkaufen, wenn ein fumic damit rumfährt, als wenn das ding in der profi szene nicht vertreten ist.
die gewinne bei diesem teil sind schon gut, da müssen nicht viele verkauft werden.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (21. November 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie kindisch u. absurd ist denn das...?!
> (sofern es denn ernst gemeint war...)


Das kann ich Dir sagen: Sehr kindisch und sehr absurd!


----------



## 4you2 (21. November 2006)

Ich werde das "Fumic-Wunder-Teil" demnächst mal in Augenschein  nehmen - dazu ist aber noch etwas Geduld erforderlich:



> Hallo Herr ....,
> 
> wann die 2007er Räder in beiden Größen im Laden verfügbar sein werden,
> werden wir Anfang kommender Woche genauer einschätzen können. Dann ist
> ...



[Edit: ich habe mal Namen und direkte Telefonnummer des Kollegen herauseditiert. Deinen Realnamen hattest Du ja bereits rausgenommen. . Generell haben wir einen Disclaimer in unseren Mails, der das unautorisierte Zitieren untersagt, aber in dem Fall wollen wir mal nicht so sein... Grüße, Michael]


----------



## Lutz-2000 (22. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bobby, den Fumic BrÃ¼dern und in Zukunft noch weiteren Profi-Fahrern, dient nur zum kleineren Teil der Steigerung des Bekanntheitsgrades von Canyon sondern sollen uns in Zukunft noch mehr Feedback bezÃ¼glich der Modellentwicklungen geben. Gerade in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bobby konnten wir bei unseren Entwicklungen beim Torque enorme Fortschritte machen, da er ein sehr sensibles GespÃ¼r fÃ¼r die notwendige Geometrie und das Fahrwerksetup hat. NatÃ¼rlich fahren der Andi und Ich (Canyon-Entwickler) sowie ettliche weitere Leute aus der Firma Canyon die Bikes, aber um an die echten Grenzen zu gelangen bedarf es extreme Fahrer.
Auch in Zukunft wollen wir auf konstruktiver Seite unser bestes geben und  dabei ein optimales Preis âLeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis  weiterhin erhalten. 
Alle diese Inputs seitens der Profifahrer sowie den Forschungen und Diplomarbeiten an der Fachhochschule Pforzheim sowie dem IVW in Kaiserslautern dienen dazu die QualitÃ¤t und die LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit der Canyon Bikes zu steigern und nicht wie hier vermutet durch die entstehenden Kosten unsere QualitÃ¤t zu senken.
GrÃ¼Ãe,
Lutz


----------



## fitze (22. November 2006)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Gerade in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bobby konnten wir bei unseren Entwicklungen beim Torque enorme Fortschritte machen, da er ein sehr sensibles Gespür für die notwendige Geometrie und das Fahrwerksetup hat.



Hi,

dazu hätte ich dann gleich mal eine Frage. Hat sich beim Torque an der Geometrie was geändert? Und wenn ja in welche Richtung? Das 2006er fand ich sehr ausgewogen.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## kh-cap (22. November 2006)

thory schrieb:


> Beide sponsor-invests (also Bobby und Fumic) dienen dazu Canyon in der öffentlichen Meinung vom neckermann-versender-image weg und hin zu einem "hip" oder "cool" oder "geil" - image. Im Grunde zahlen wir (die Kunden das)  - allerdings wenn dadurch sehr viel mehr Leute Canyon kaufen, könnte es für den einzelnen sogar günstiger werden. Aber: sollte Canyon jemals "Cult" werden, dann wirds teuer (und schlecht?).
> 
> Gruss



was die damit bezwecken ist mir schon klar. das mein sohn (9 jahre alt) stolz ist, dass seine bikemarke in einem freeride-video auftaucht, ist mir auch eingänglich, aber das es leute gibt, die sich ein canyon kaufen weil die fumics das fahren -GEGEN GELD- oder in zukunft ein bulls wegen dem karl platt, das ist mir nicht eingänglich. ich verstehe es aber auch nicht, dass sich immens viele leute jedes jahr das neueste schumishirt mit der passenden kappe kaufen.
das dem so ist, ist mir bewußt und das canyon oder bulls so handeln ist auch verständlich. ich finde es nur schade, dass es gemacht wird, denn das geld, dass die jungs kosten bezahlt nicht der firmeninhaber sondern der kunde.
zudem kann ich mich erinnern, dass canyon noch ende 2004 ein sponsoring jeglicher art abgelehnt hat -auf anfrage hier im forum-

kh-cap


----------



## Lutz-2000 (23. November 2006)

Hallo Tobi,
Ist zwar etwas off Topic.
Das neue Torque hat ein um 5mm kürzeres Oberohr und ei um 5mm tieferes Tretlager. Die Federkennlinie ist mit der neuen Hebelanlenkung ietwas Freerider, das heißt sie verläuft etwas flacher am Anfanfang und wird auf den letzten 15% deutlich progressiv. Der Federweg ist auf 165mm angewachsen.
Mit dem Evolver-Luftdämpfer kann man aber mit einem entsprechend angepassten Piggy Pack-Druck die Kennlinie das Fahrwerk auch enduromäßiger abstimmen.
Enduro-Mäßig heißt,die Kennlinie verläuft direkt nach dem SAG-Punkt etwas steiler weiter um im weiteren verlauf wieder etwas flacher zu werden.(Endanschlag bleibt Progressiv) Dadurch hat man etwas weniger "Wippeffekte und ein reduziertes Absack-Verhalten in Bergaufpassagen. Nachteil der Enduroabstimmung: bei höheren Sprüngen und harten Schlägen rausch die Federung schneller bis zum Endanschlag durch.
Insgesammt wird das neue Torque etwas Freeridelastiger, trotzdem wird es dennoch in der "light Austattung" seine Tour und Enduroqualitäten noch weitestgehend wie in Vergangenheit behalten.
Eine explizites "Torque Light "wird es erst Zukunft für das Modelljahr 08 geben...doch das ist eine andere Geschichte;-)
Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## der Rennsel (23. November 2006)

Dem Herrn sei Dank.
Die Fumics fahren jetzt auf Canyon und in China ist doch endlich der Sack Reis umgefallen..die können wegen mir auch Bobby-Car fahren..:kotz:

Warum in aller Welt geilen sich manche so an denen auf ?


----------



## aemkei77 (23. November 2006)

du dich ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (24. November 2006)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bobby, den Fumic BrÃ¼dern und in Zukunft noch weiteren Profi-Fahrern, dient nur zum kleineren Teil der Steigerung des Bekanntheitsgrades von Canyon sondern sollen uns in Zukunft noch mehr Feedback bezÃ¼glich der Modellentwicklungen geben. Gerade in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bobby konnten wir bei unseren Entwicklungen beim Torque enorme Fortschritte machen, da er ein sehr sensibles GespÃ¼r fÃ¼r die notwendige Geometrie und das Fahrwerksetup hat. NatÃ¼rlich fahren der Andi und Ich (Canyon-Entwickler) sowie ettliche weitere Leute aus der Firma Canyon die Bikes, aber um an die echten Grenzen zu gelangen bedarf es extreme Fahrer.
> Auch in Zukunft wollen wir auf konstruktiver Seite unser bestes geben und  dabei ein optimales Preis âLeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis  weiterhin erhalten.
> Alle diese Inputs seitens der Profifahrer sowie den Forschungen und Diplomarbeiten an der Fachhochschule Pforzheim sowie dem IVW in Kaiserslautern dienen dazu die QualitÃ¤t und die LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit der Canyon Bikes zu steigern und nicht wie hier vermutet durch die entstehenden Kosten unsere QualitÃ¤t zu senken.
> ...



das ist mal eine marketing-korrekte anwort.
ich habe auch nichts gegen den profi-sport, und das canyon bei der etwicklung auf dauer ohne sportliches zugpferd bleibt, ist auch klar.
ihr habt noch das team lightweight vergessen, oder ist das wieder eingestellt?
dennoch wird den kunden im zuge des besseren image in zukunft eine preismodifizierung nicht erspart bleiben.
es geht eben nicht alles (aus verbraucher wie anbieter-sicht):
ein versandhandel mit kampfpreisen und guter ausstattung, tollem technischen und optischem design, ein gutes markenimage, profi sponsoring, top verabeitung, top service....

ich finde den weg des sponsoring nicht verkehrt, es macht aus unternehmerischer seite technisch wie kaufmÃ¤nnisch sinn.
es wird aber definitiv Ã¼ber den kunden bezahlt. 
aber das wird bei allen anderen auch so gehandhabt  (speci, scott, orange, foes.....)

das carbon hardtail wÃ¼rde ich mir gerne zulegen, allerdings habe ich danach bereits ein jahr nach dem f10 gefragt. aber ganz ehrlich: Ã¼ber 4kâ¬ fÃ¼r ein hardtail kenne ich nur von kultmarken. ich finde es Ã¼berzogen und damit hat es sich.


----------



## coffeeracer (24. November 2006)

der Rennsel schrieb:


> ..die können wegen mir auch Bobby-Car fahren..:kotz:
> 
> Warum in aller Welt geilen sich manche so an denen auf ?



Meinst du "Bobby Root Car"


----------



## löösns (28. November 2006)

sind wir doch stolz, dass auch profis unsere marke fahren...


----------



## 4you2 (28. November 2006)

...und wie ich das bin  
ich interessiere mich für das Ultimate CF 6.0 FBI Replica, allerdings wohl nur,
falls ich das Fumic-Oberrohr sauber überklebt bekomme - Tipps ? - 
...raussägen ???!


----------



## Deleted 68079 (5. Dezember 2006)

4you2 schrieb:


> ...und wie ich das bin
> ich interessiere mich für das Ultimate CF 6.0 FBI Replica, allerdings wohl nur,
> falls ich das Fumic-Oberrohr sauber überklebt bekomme - Tipps ? -
> ...raussägen ???!



Wenn ich auch dem Thema "Fumics auf Canyon-Bikes" eher kritisch/skeptisch gegenüberstehe: die Ltd.-Version des FBI-Bikes ist zugegebenermaßen ein optischer Leckerbissen (mal abgesehen von der gewöhnungsbedürftigen Optik des Sattels) und ausstattungsmäßig wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Mich würde ebenfalls interessieren: gibt´s das Ding auch ohne den FBI-Schriftzug???


----------



## 4you2 (5. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt sind sie endlich online, doch der dicke Wermutstropfen folgt zugleich.
Auf meine Anfrage, wann ich das Ultimate CF im Laden in Koblenz anschauen
bzw. probefahren könne, bekomme ich folgende "niederschmetternde Antwort"!  
... die Carbonhardtails würden vermutlich ( ach so!) erst Mitte/Ende Februar im Laden stehen und ich solle Anfang Februar noch einmal nachfragen.
2007 ? 2008 ? 2009 ? das ist nun meine Frage ???


----------



## Deleted 68079 (6. Dezember 2006)

4you2 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie endlich online, doch der dicke Wermutstropfen folgt zugleich.
> Auf meine Anfrage, wann ich das Ultimate CF im Laden in Koblenz anschauen
> bzw. probefahren könne, bekomme ich folgende "niederschmetternde Antwort"!
> ... die Carbonhardtails würden vermutlich ( ach so!) erst Mitte/Ende Februar im Laden stehen und ich solle Anfang Februar noch einmal nachfragen.
> 2007 ? 2008 ? 2009 ? das ist nun meine Frage ???



Wenn sie denn Mitte/Ende Februar wirklich lieferbar sein sollten ist das doch eigentlich ein recht akzeptabler Termin, oder?


----------

